

Unconventional ways to ace any job interview - jbischke
http://edufire.com/articles/65-unconventional-ways-to-ace-any-job-interview

======
stevejohnson
For some reason I can't get "Barney Stinson! Barney Stinson!" out of my head.

I feel like if I tried to pull some of that stuff with a potential employer, I
would be dismissed as a pretentious blowhard.

<http://barneysvideoresume.com/>

~~~
arnorhs
Wow, this is awesome. Never seen it before. Instant bookmark, tweet and posted
to facebook...

------
spitfire
powerpoint presentation == You aren't getting the job.

I'd say more, but personally the interview would be over the second someone
mentioned powerpoint.

------
smokinn
Ace _any_ interview? You certainly wouldn't be off to a good start with me if
you tried to use a powerpoint presentation.

For a programming job at least (and probably most technical positions) it
seems that all those suggestions would actually work against you.

------
rs
I dunno.. I might be a conservative here, but if someone I'm interviewing
starts doing all these things, I'm going to feel like he/she is just trying a
little to hard and might come out as fake.

There's a line between showing genuine interest in the role, and coming out a
little over the top. Doing these "not so common" methods might just cross the
line for me.

I dunno, maybe I'm just weird.

------
tptacek
Coming to an interview with the usernames and passwords for an AcmeCorp
account at "major" social media sites Acme didn't "think" to claim seems like
a good way to get escorted out of the building.

~~~
softbuilder
I don't know about getting escorted out but it definitely is presumptuous.
More importantly it is fucking weird.

------
mannicken
I can't understand: is this a joke?

Oh well.

6\. Take a couple of hostages and record them begging for this company to land
you a job. Originality is a great way to impress an interviewer.

------
windsurfer
It would be certainly interesting to bring a USB drive to an interview at IBM,
where they don't allow USB drives due to security concerns (or so I'm told).

 _Ace_ the interview indeed.

